# tomcat 8 ... IOException occured when talking to server at: https://solrIP:8983/solr



## six23 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi,
I have enabled Solr to used SSL communication in my enviroment. Could get https://localhost:8983/solr and curl it from the tomcat8 server with no issue. But
I'm getting this is error in the log " solrQuery exception : org.apache.solr.client.solrj.SolrServerException: IOException occured when talking to server at: https://solrIP:8983/solr"
Am i missing a configuration or step somewhere to let tomcat to communicate with solr ?

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

